# Today's Best Editorial Cartoons



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Every day in some publication, an editorial cartoonist makes me think or outright laugh. Here's a couple of examples:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yep



















and this classic - I'm sure this ghostly image is really healping the Cons cause


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree with MB. I am amazed at the shortness of the parliamentary session each year.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I find Doonesbury still packs a vicious bite.

Every year he just seems to get better.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

perhaps why we have the delay in going back to parliament.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

If you like animated political cartoons, it's hard to beat Mark Fiore.

cheers


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The Calgary Sun, Alberta, Canada


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

http://www.cagle.com/working/071018/nease.jpg


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

http://www.cagle.com/working/071018/nease.jpg


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

If you live in Vancouver... this is so funny you'll forget to laugh...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Oh the humanity!!!!"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

_"No animals were harmed in the depiction of this event"_



........cept a few champagne bubbles.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It will be interesting to see if the Schreiber deportation notice will be revoked.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wait until it hits the suggested $200 a barrel. Then, these will be the "good old days".


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Actually latest I heard was $300 a barrel but do recall Dr. G the US is sitting on the largest reserves on the planet - trillions of barrels.
That price is a doubled edged sword.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

$300US will be equal to $200Can.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap: ,..indeed....let's just hope 300 Euros is out of the question tho it would be good for Canada's economy were the oil cleanly extracted.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

I kinda liked this one.

http://www.garth.ca/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/nukes.jpg

John


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

From today's Edmonton Journal:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

From today's Montreal Gazette


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

In response to the never-ending racial brawling at Cole Harbour High School here in Nova Scotia, Halifax Chronicle-Herald cartoonist Bruce MacKinnon offers the following:










Some schools have undertaken a plan to send urgent text-messages to all students by cell phone in the event of an emergency on-campus (ditto Dalhousie University).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I will say this about the "Clinton Dynasty" (and having lived through those years, it was more like the TV show "Dynasty" than you might think!):

IF Hillary will bow out after June 3rd and she and Bill be INCREDIBLY GRACIOUS about it (not easy for them, to be sure, but entirely possible), they could EASILY see their daughter be the real "first woman president" in let's say 2020.*

(I'm assuming eight years of Barack followed by one last doughy-white-guy Republican before the possibility of another doughy-white-guy being President starts to become quite remote.)


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

http://multimedia.thestar.com/images/dd/ea/0b71b2db487e9de915e11844bff2.jpeg


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

http://www.cagle.com/working/080516/nease.jpg


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ontarians with be soooooooo thrilled...


----------

